# Show me your silly gsd faces :)



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Caught hunter being a cutie


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

Love it!! He's so cute! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

ZoeD1217 said:


> Love it!! He's so cute!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you


----------



## cmlenard (Nov 27, 2013)

*Riddick*

Such a big clown!


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

cmlenard said:


> Such a big clown!


Haha so silly just like mine!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Couldn't pick just one.. so these are my favorite silly faces.. lol.. The last one is one of my favs only because the silliness is in his eyes! He's he looked back, just as he was going for his ball.. lol.. in the zone!


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

wyoung2153 said:


> Couldn't pick just one.. so these are my favorite silly faces.. lol.. The last one is one of my favs only because the silliness is in his eyes! He's he looked back, just as he was going for his ball.. lol.. in the zone!


Love the first pic! Thanks for sharing! So cute


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you  That was puppy Titan. I wanna say about 5 mo. Old.. awkward teenage all ears stage!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Just another day


----------



## cmlenard (Nov 27, 2013)

Hunter4628 said:


> Haha so silly just like mine!


That's funny how similar they are!!!:wild:


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> Just another day


Soo adorable!!!


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

These are awesome 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Hunter4628 said:


> Soo adorable!!!


Thank you so much. I'm very proud of him. I purchased him for $200 and he's my first GSD since childhood. We worked on heeling today and I think he's going to catch on super fast. I just can't get him to heel while off the leash lol


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> Thank you so much. I'm very proud of him. I purchased him for $200 and he's my first GSD since childhood. We worked on heeling today and I think he's going to catch on super fast. I just can't get him to heel while off the leash lol


You're welcome!good luck with your training!


----------



## shemeld135 (Mar 4, 2014)

Varick at 9 weeks


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Awww Hi Varick! What a sweet yet serious looking puppy!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Just took this one and it's hilarious... almost creepy :crazy:


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

She blinked.









PFFT!


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

She looks like she's trying jedi mind tricks lol


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

Hunter4628 said:


> Caught hunter being a cutie


Those are the best shots. It's like they're on the verge of being asleep and looking down at you wondering if whatever you are up to is worth getting up for.


----------



## Amurphy26 (Jul 22, 2012)

Not a GSD but couldn't resist adding this. This is my NZ Huntaway sound asleep on the sofa. My GSD adores him even though he prefers sleeping to playing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Amurphy26 said:


> View attachment 200665
> 
> 
> Not a GSD but couldn't resist adding this. This is my NZ Huntaway sound asleep on the sofa. My GSD adores him even though he prefers sleeping to playing.
> ...


Haha so cute!!!


----------



## KotaRT (Jul 9, 2013)

My two loves  

Then......







And now....


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

DonnaKay said:


> She blinked.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


love the first pic!


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

KotaRT said:


> My two loves
> 
> Then......
> 
> ...


cute! love your dogs color


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> Just took this one and it's hilarious... almost creepy :crazy:


thanks for sharing! so cute haha


----------



## KotaRT (Jul 9, 2013)

More photos coming from me, I stumbled across some good pics. Ahhh this thread brings back some fun old memories


----------



## KotaRT (Jul 9, 2013)

Well I found out why all my TP seemed to be going missing...




"The hat of shame" ...poor kiddo  




I can't even caption this one, just too goofy...




CREEPY!





"OH MY GOD...SONIC!!!!!"


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

KotaRT said:


> Well I found out why all my TP seemed to be going missing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so adorable! love the last photo haha


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

These are all so cute! GSDs have such expressive faces. Baby girl cracks me up all the time.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

please excuse the training leash. that's when we first got her and were teaching stays and comes.


----------



## Mala (Feb 12, 2014)

These pics are All just too cute! Here's my mamba getting her belly rubbed









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KotaRT (Jul 9, 2013)

Mala said:


> These pics are All just too cute! Here's my mamba getting her belly rubbed
> View attachment 200689
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oh my goodness!!! BELLY RUB!!!! :wild:


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

KotaRT said:


> Oh my goodness!!! BELLY RUB!!!! :wild:


Omg!! Sucha cutie!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

scarfish said:


> please excuse the training leash. that's when we first got her and were teaching stays and comes.


So cute!


----------



## SoCal Rebell (Jun 3, 2009)

My silly boy.


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

SoCal Rebell said:


> My silly boy.


Haha aww such a cutie


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

scarfish said:


>


So cute


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SkippyShadowCat (Mar 10, 2014)

Koda


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I think he's in there somewhere...


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

**


----------



## Bob_McBob (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

She reminds me of a cartoon character

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hunter4628 (Mar 24, 2014)

These are so adorable


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## owens91 (Mar 19, 2014)

caught her smiling


----------



## Typhoon (Aug 16, 2012)

Those are all really cute, but for sheer silliness, I think Ranger's the hands-down winner.


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

He was thrilled to have his picture taken.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Eden getting her close-up, really close up..


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

I have no idea who or how that hole got there daddy!? Lol


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Coley (Jul 5, 2014)

Diggin holes and happy as can be with his dirty nose!


----------



## Teroo&Fergus (Jul 23, 2014)

I love a good roll!


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Splashing away!!!


----------



## Maxil (Jun 1, 2014)

TAKE IT FROM ME AND YOU DIEEE

she was biting her water plate and she just had that weird face lool


----------



## megansha (Feb 20, 2014)

1) wiped out 2) how she "cuddles" 3) the cutest picture ever... "who, me?"


----------



## Coley (Jul 5, 2014)

Being goofy


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Okie2 (Aug 23, 2010)

I love it!!!! Kind of looks like, he may have had one two many drinks at the local pub in those first two pictures...............


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

*Goofy Shasta*

looks like she's sticking her tongue out at you


----------

